# DIY Bosch router lift



## Alpo Mononen (Mar 22, 2017)

My router lift. All comments and improvements are welcome.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Alpo.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can you post more pictures? I can't make out what your doing but I sure would like to know. :smile:


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Sure beats $300 for one!


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree I am not able to make out exactly what I am looking at. The pictures aren't giving me a clear understanding. More pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Alpo Mononen (Mar 22, 2017)

Costed less than 10 USD.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

It's a router lifter, so you can change depth without changing it on the router itself...if I said that right. 

I have a plunge router and so I have to release the lever and then change depth. With one of these I could leave the lever "opened" and just raise/lower the lifter and leave everything on the router in-check.

Not sure how to make it/mount it though, but $10 is great!


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

After studying the pictures on my desktop computer. I see that it is a U-bolt setup around the handle of the router and then connected to a rise and lowering mechanism.


----------



## Alpo Mononen (Mar 22, 2017)

Wise men out there! It is not a whole router table but it is a simple router lift. I have made changes. Now the is a tee nut on the top of plywood piece. The tee nut is secured with two small screws. I wish I had a welding machine. My first table is quite poor. Fence is a piece of wood with two clamps. I will gradually build a better table.


----------

